# Table use hard on router



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

For anyone new to table mounter router work, be aware that running a router at high or full speed under no load conditions will quickly destroy the bearings in most routers.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Interesting point. Many, if not most of us, have been running a router in a router table for many years without bearing failure. Since many router makers promote using their routers in tables, I would think this would be cause for concern for them as well for warranty issues.

I would be curious to see how you came to this conclusion.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Art, it's great to meet you and have you as a member of our community, welcome!


----------



## RogerInColorado (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm curious as well, so I'm going to follow.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Driving my car will damage its bearings and suspension, especially with the potholes this winter has left in our streets. But i'm still going to drive it. 

I guess what i'm saying is that if i buy a tool to look at it and not use it for its intended purpose, i might as well not buy it and just go look at it in the store every now and then.

Now if it would only warm up enough to get back to using my tools instead of driving my car--i'd be a happy camper!!

earl


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL, that is a great first post. I will put that in my trash bin. A router under no load will run until it burns up. Is this a joke? Some of us on a ROUTER FORUM have router tables. Look forward to seeing yours and all the great products you have done.


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

I have to admit that all the router bearing failures I've experienced were before the days of dial in speed control. It always happened when there were extended no load periods between work pieces. I have had problems with bearings on Milwaukee, Porter cable, Bosch and Craftsman routers during my years in the cabinet business.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Art.

Thanks for filling in a profile..


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

*Bearing Burn Out*

Welcome to the forum Art. There is certainly a wealth of knowledge and experience here.

I too am curious about your post. My table mounted router has a soft start feature which reduces the shock on the unit during start up whereas my table saw with a hard start almost jumps when I turn it on. However, I start the router, it ramps up to full speed, I work with the piece, I turn it off. I really don't understand how this can cause bearing burn out. When I use my plunge router it follows the same process. The only thing I've noticed with my fixed router is that some sawdust can collect below the collet but I clean that when I change bits.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Are we on Candid Camera?*

I am also confused. If running a router under no-load conditions for extended periods of time ruins the bearings - why does a ROUTER TABLE play a factor? Unless there's some secret tapered bearing lubricant recipient how on earth would the router's bearing feel a difference? Down here in Georgia we experience this phenomenon called centrifugal force and it can wreak havoc on gravitationally-influenced objects!

We have a kid in the neighborhood with a 4- wheeler, it is evidently missing a muffler. Based on clear evidence he is very impressed with the sound it makes while sitting still, but running at very high RPM's - we are hopefully awaiting the time when his bearings fail. Maybe I'll try to get him to mount it in a ROUTER TABLE!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia (the centroid of centrifugal force)


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would suspect that the bearing failures are more a result of while in use rather than when running idle..


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bearings burn out? Buy an new one. It's only money.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Sure am glad the router I got for my table is not on your list of the ones with bearing failures.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

schmitt32 said:


> For anyone new to table mounter router work, be aware that running a router at high or full speed under no load conditions will quickly destroy the bearings in most routers.


Routers have a switch marked 'Off'


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

not gonna buy into the Bosch bearing failure thing here...
been using Bosch for decades in production mode... Bearing failures just don't seem to happen...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Art.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I too find this hard to believe based on the 40 years that I've been using routers, somewhere on virtually every project that I've made, a hand held or table router has been used and I have owned many routers and never had a bearing failure. Bear in mind that if the router slows down during use, it almost certainly means too high a feed rate and/or too deep a cut. Experience teaches us to recognize the change in in tone when the router is working too hard. I always recommend to newcomers the purchase of a BIG router, 3 + HP, it will last "forever" and will perform flawlessly for every task asked of it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

KenM said:


> Routers have a switch marked 'Off'


Exactly. I don't let ANY power tool run, without it being in use at the time. It ain't being used, it ain't turned on.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

What about wireless models? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Just had to ask!


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

*no load run time*



NiceG316 said:


> Interesting point. Many, if not most of us, have been running a router in a router table for many years without bearing failure. Since many router makers promote using their routers in tables, I would think this would be cause for concern for them as well for warranty issues.
> 
> I would be curious to see how you came to this conclusion.


As I said it's the no load run time that seams to take out the bearings. When using the table mounted router for shaping operations such as running multiple lengths of molding stock or cutting multiple parts in a holding jig with a required time between parts to put away finished piece then pick up and load the next piece onto the jig etc., there will be some no load run time between pieces. 

I did at one point use a custom foot switch to turn the table router on and off for each piece.

In our small commercial cabinet shop we had as many as 10 routers, including several laminate trimmers, available for use at any given time. We used large 3 hp Porter Cable routers for cutting 1-1/8" particle board counter top stock. We cut curved particle board tops for reception desks and and we cut curved solid oak communion rails for churches with those big routers. One boat shaped conference table we made had a laminate top with a wide solid oak edge cut on a 36 foot radius. We used the large routers to make straight cuts on pieces too big for the table saw. We used table mounted routers for cutting tea cart wheels, also for cutting groves in cabinet door styles and rails for the raised panels, and for the panels themselves.

When doing a batch of parts that required a total run time of 1 hour or so, there would be sufficient no load time in there to make me worry about the bearings.

Art


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Again, I am having a hard time believing this, especially the "quickly" aspect. When you think about something like a small round over bit, there is really very little load being added to the router. As you pointed out, batching multiple parts may result in just a lot of no load time. Even operations where you would ease parts into the bit there would be a lot of unloaded run time. I just haven't seen the evidence that this is really a problem, both from my own experience, and the lack of complaints in this forum and other online communities I am involved with. I have had a Bosch 2.25 HP router in a table since 2005, and would say it has had a lot of time running without a load, and is still running great. In fact I am building a new table now, and I am planning on continuing to use the same router in the new table.

If any thing, I would say improper use of a router would be a far higher risk on the bearings than anything. This includes running big bits too fast, cutting too much material in a single pass, and so on.

I will also reiterate that manufacturers of routers anticipate that a router is going to be used in a table, and many have specifically made options for table use. You are making it sound like that damange to the bearings would occur less than hour of running without a load. The manufacturers would be spending a small fortune in warranty repair as a result


----------



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

I too am having a hard time with this. Have one craftsman router that is over 20 yrs old and has spent many hours hung under a craftsman bench table and two other tables. The only issue I ever experienced with the router is replacing the brushes twice. Once at about 8-10 years ago and again in 2012. 

As stated in earlier posts, a lot of time is spent with the router under no load conditions when changing our stock from one piece to another. In 1992 I routed almost 1900 feet of custom trim for our home when building it. All with the craftsman and three different profile bits. Still runs strong and as you know, with that age of router- no speed control.

Have never had bearing issues with any of my three older routers (craftsman, ryobi and dewalt) and just purchased a Bosch 1617evpk kit with both fixed and plunge. I don't believe manufacturers would build a product in today's world that wouldn't stand up to table use.


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Wearing Out Table Born Routers?*

I've yet to experience that.
If you go too slow, the wood doesn't like - it burns!
If you go too slow, the bits don't like it - they dull!
I've got a big Triton and plowing out Hickory door panels in one pass with a 3-1/2" bit barely phases it.
I have a 2 HP Ryobi (though currently free lancing out of a table) has rarely shown me I'm pushing it too hard - and it's at least 20 yrs old (WOW... I can't believe _it's_ that old!).
Anyway, I can't imagine how this could happen, unless a router is defective or otherwise deficient for demands placed on it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

There could possible be a small number of failures if fine dust makes it way into bearing...


----------

